# 2000$ budget



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Hello all. My daughter has broken my 70 inch sharp aquos. I have a max 2g budget I need the biggest best I can. Any help or suggestions is greatly appreciated


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

So how did the TV get borken? Any chance that your homeowners insurance will pay for it?


----------

